# The Surge burnt my iPHONE



## Arturo Diaz (Feb 10, 2015)

Had uber on yesterday and since the phone gets hot while pulling all the info i kept it plugged in.
My phone ended up dying and never turned back on.

Has anyone experienced a short circuit or a phone being damaged from doing rideshare?
I presume it was an issue from using a car charger (non iphone approved) with the wrong voltage
bought a cheapie from 7-11 and now have to replace my phone entirely since it wont power on and
apple store could not get it to power on


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Arturo Diaz said:


> Had uber on yesterday and since the phone gets hot while pulling all the info i kept it plugged in.
> My phone ended up dying and never turned back on.
> 
> Has anyone experienced a short circuit or a phone being damaged from doing rideshare?
> ...


That's why it is worth paying the $10 a week for the Uber phone!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Arturo Diaz said:


> Had uber on yesterday and since the phone gets hot while pulling all the info i kept it plugged in.
> My phone ended up dying and never turned back on.
> 
> Has anyone experienced a short circuit or a phone being damaged from doing rideshare?
> ...


Phone overheating can transpire in certain conditions causing a temporary shutdown. It shouldn't have burned your phone out though.


----------



## Uberamstel (Jul 30, 2014)

Sounds like a 'bad apple' iphone to me.


----------



## Arturo Diaz (Feb 10, 2015)

The phone is out of commision i tried to cool it down and power it back up later and even took it to the apple store.

Personally, i'm fed up with my carrier (At&t) and will be switching over to tmobile so i can have unlimited data on two phones and one contract.
Even with the 6.99 insurance i had to pay $100 to replace the phone. I've had that insurance for 1 year (so i paid $184) and maybe another $15 if the sim 
also was affected for another iphone. Screw that and screw at&t billing me $125 now for years ($150 when you factor in their crappy $25 to finance a new iphone at the rate of like $650)

as far as the phone overheating due to rideshare, i def would rather risk a phone then pay $40 a month for something that i can do on my own phone


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Arturo Diaz said:


> Had uber on yesterday and since the phone gets hot while pulling all the info i kept it plugged in.
> My phone ended up dying and never turned back on.
> 
> Has anyone experienced a short circuit or a phone being damaged from doing rideshare?
> ...


POST # 1/@Arturo Diaz: Hopefully it all
works
out for you. No mas $6 accessories for
$600 Phones. Go Android w/Samsung.
Works for me!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

DenverDiane said:


> Gee... 'Ya think?


POST # 6/ @DenverDiane :You get really
MEAN
when you haven't had your Deep Fried
Twinkies, Diane. Very collegial of you.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

The Uber iPhones are crap...mine would get hot all the time and die within an hour of full charge if I had to wait for a ping with the car turned off. 

Things are so much better now that I'm running it on my own Galaxy Note 3


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

I always keep the screen brightness turned down, that seems to keep it much cooler.


----------

